# Breeding Box Setups?



## kevinli1021 (Sep 9, 2010)

Does anybody ever add anything to their shrimp breeding boxes to enhance mating and breeding?

What substrate (if any) should be used?

Are floating plants recommended to provide cover?


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Hi Kevin, I used to add some of the shrimp additives from Mosura to the box, and also used some of the soil from the main tank, just a little to cover the bottom of the breeder box, with some moss or floating plants for the shrimps to hang onto. 

Pregnant Mammas like to hang up near the surface a lot, so floaters help then 
stay put.

I also added a little filter floss (dirty from an older running HOB filter) to the breeder box as when the babies are born they eat all the biofilm in the floss.

Raised quite a few BB, RW and other Taiwans doing it this way. 

When the Mamma has released the babies, you can net her and put her back in the main tank and let the babies grow up in the box for a few weeks before emptying them into the main tank (usually around 2-3 weeks old) By this time I found they were all eating good and more active than ones born inside the main tank.

I found that when they didn't have to compete with adults for food they grew quicker and were much hardier than ones left in the main tank from birth.
Hope this helps


----------



## arktixan (Mar 30, 2010)

In my Breeder box, I try and mimic what I have in my tank. 

I use the same substrate. I add in the same mosses, and odd plant from the tank into the box.


----------



## jeivii (Apr 1, 2014)

Could you use one of those floating or hanging fish breeding boxes for breeding shrimp? Or is this a bad idea because of flow issues?


----------



## fishlover1 (Aug 31, 2009)

This is what I use to host the berries and eventually raise the babies.


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

fishlover1 said:


> This is what I use to host the berries and eventually raise the babies.


Looks good, that's hand made from Taiwan, correct?


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

Here is the one i have made. Like this other one too.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

I have several of the ones hand made by J_T, and I'm VERY satisfied.


----------

